# Did Alexandra deserve to win X factor?



## reecemysocksoff (Dec 14, 2008)

To be honest, no.

She had a great voice but to be perfectly honest we dont need another leona lewis/beyonce/(insert generic pop princess here) flooding the charts with irratating songs.

JLS deserved to win so much more, becuase they would provide us with something different. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 14, 2008)

JLS are going to get a recording contract anyway. It's just a competition and the best singer won. :S


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 14, 2008)

Clearly she deserved to win. She was an amazing vocalist and she's going to go far. JLS would have been Boyzone, and they're obviously going to get a recording contract _anyway_. 

Hell, I think even Eoghan has the possibility of getting a recording contract. Alexandra was just the best singer - does it matter if she's similar to Beyoncé or Leona Lewis?


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 14, 2008)

The sheer fact that the X-Factor chuggs out crap year after year anyway.... <_<


----------



## Objection! (Dec 14, 2008)

All 3 of them were talentless this year anyway. Eoghan or whatever was crap, I know he was young but he was very flat. JLS would've been better but they'll all get contracts anyway so it really doesn't matter.


----------

